# Paid Research Study in San Francisco



## FFRSanFrancisco (Dec 23, 2013)

Do you use injectable medication to treat your Crohn's Disease or Ulcerative Colitis? You may be eligible for a paid market research study happening in early January in San Francisco. Fleishman Field Research is looking for participants for a 1 hour study that compensates you $125 for your time and opinion. This is NOT a drug study, we are looking for people to share their opinions about the injectable medication they are currently using. Fleishman Field Research has been doing market research in the Bay Area for 30 years, and is registered with the Better Business Bureau, where we have an A+ rating. If you are interested in the study please send a PM to this account containing your name, the best number to reach you at, and the name of the injectable medication you are using. You must bring a proof of prescription to be compensated. If you refer someone who is chosen to participate in the study, you will be compensated with a $25 referral fee. We look forward to hearing from you! This is an in person study so please only apply if you will be in the San Francisco Bay Area in early January. Thank you and Happy Holidays!


----------

